# Big Nor'easter coming



## normanaj (Jan 28, 2022)

This is shaping up to be one of the biggest since 78.

2+ ft of snow and 50-60 mph winds.

Plenty of food and beer.10 gals of gas for the generator. Made sure my little Corolla is full too in case I need to use the inverter.


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 28, 2022)

Lovely! Cold, almost hurricane winds, and snow.  Not good weather for smoking or grilling, hang in there and stay safe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2022)

This is one heck of a storm!
Even down here in Florida, we are gonna get some of the coldest weather we have had in a bunch of years.
Trying to find some warm clothes! 
Al


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 28, 2022)

we are looking 16" +/- here in Connecticut


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

Buddy in Kansas sent me a pic. of 36" of snow in places out in western Kansas....most snow they have had in a long while...

Y'all stay safe!


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 28, 2022)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> we are looking 16" +/- here in Connecticut


Always good to see a fellow CT smoker.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

Doesn't sound like much fun to me. But for any die hard snowmobilers,  I bet they are getting giddy as kids at Christmas! 

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes this is adding up to be a real pain in the .... Been bad 3 out of 4 weekends 
and this could be the worst for quite some time. 
Depends which way it blows once it passes New England, and how it tracts north to us . 

Not really hitting up here until Saturday evening
High winds - Lots of snow - Hours of freezing rain - than maybe rain

Is it spring yet

David


----------



## normanaj (Jan 28, 2022)

Here in coastal RI and Mass there's also the major concern for storm surge and coastal flooding.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> This is one heck of a storm!
> Even down here in Florida, we are gonna get some of the coldest weather we have had in a bunch of years.
> Trying to find some warm clothes!
> Al


Better get out your thermal shorts.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 28, 2022)

normanaj said:


> This is shaping up to be one of the biggest since 78.


Just GREAT... My wife left Wednesday to carry her mother to Pennsylvania to see her son, my wife's brother, all against my better judgement...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> This is one heck of a storm!
> Even down here in Florida, we are gonna get some of the coldest weather we have had in a bunch of years.
> Trying to find some warm clothes!
> Al




Not your usual Jock Strap & Baseball Cap??

They say we're only getting 3".
All the big snow is East of I-95.
Yeah, I heard that story before!!

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 28, 2022)

Snowing here already with 1 1/2"s down , 
and that has nothing to do with the storm for tomorrow night . 
I love it here in the land of , don't like the weather wait 5 minutes and than see if you like it

At least it is warm now 1deg. C, or 33*F for my southern buddies

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

Hell we didn't even have snow predicted here. Couple hours ago temp dropped to 30 and boom 2in and counting. Craziness. Low of 13 tonight. For the people in the path of the big snow stay safe and warm!


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell we didn't even have snow predicted here. Couple hours ago temp dropped to 30 and boom 2in and counting. Craziness. Low of 13 tonight. For the people in the path of the big snow stay safe and warm!


Been snowing on and off all day here, but it hasn't amounted to much, so far.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> Been snowing on and off all day here, but it hasn't amounted to much, so far.



Same here but the problem is its turned into a nice thin glaze of ice and then we're going to pile quite possibly 2 feet of snow on that glaze.


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

The snow is probably a plus on top of the ice, as far as traction goes, but you just keep that 2 feet of it up thatta way.


----------



## lamar (Jan 28, 2022)

expecting 12" here in southern maine tomorrow.  glad I braved the 16f temps this morning and smoked a nice beef roast.
stay safe, everyone.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 28, 2022)

Be careful and safe everyone!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 28, 2022)

Sunny and 25 in MN tomorrow. Now where is my Speedo….


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Sunny and 25 in MN tomorrow. Now where is my Speedo….


Yea, no pictures of that, please.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yea, no pictures of that, please.


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 523716


Oh,Hell no .......


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

I guess it could  of been worse. At least there was no, "up periscope" , "down periscope", " up periscope", "down periscope".


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yea, no pictures of that, please.


Your safe… I dont even wanna see that.


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Your safe… I dont even wanna see that.


Phew!!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 28, 2022)

Yep, you're gettin' hammered....UP THE IRONS!


*Tonight*
Snow, mainly after 11pm. Low around 17. North wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 11 to 16 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
*Saturday*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 23. Wind chill values as low as zero. Windy, with a north wind 20 to 26 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 11 to 17 inches possible.
*Saturday Night*
Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 9. Wind chill values as low as -7. Blustery, with a northwest wind 18 to 23 mph decreasing to 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 46 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 28, 2022)

It’ll just miss us here in central PA looking like a wild storm!!!


----------



## normanaj (Jan 28, 2022)

Snowing pretty hard right now...we've had a fire going since sundown but its time to go indoors.

Its what "they" said.


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 28, 2022)

Here in Minnesota, we have a term for that...It's called Saturday.
We have only 2 seasons...10 months of road construction and 2 months of "tough sleddin"
STAY SAFE ALL!!!!


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

normanaj said:


> This is shaping up to be one of the biggest since 78.
> 
> 2+ ft of snow and 50-60 mph winds.
> 
> Plenty of food and beer.10 gals of gas for the generator. Made sure my little Corolla is full too in case I need to use the inverter.



I was talking to some guys today. I well remember the Blizzard of '78. They weren't born until maybe 30 years later. We all laughed.

I told them to remember this storm. It will be their '78. I also told them to remember me when they tell their buddies about the Blizzard of '22... 30 years from now.

My '78 will be their '22. Historic memories will be made with this one.

Maybe not. This storm hits during a weekend. No cars to get stuck on the highways. But... we should still be able to jump out of the second-story window into the snowbank below. It's a Massachusetts thing.

We'll see.

Murph


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> we are looking 16" +/- here in Connecticut



We're staring at 2X that in Massachusetts. Bragging rights ring hollow under that much snow. Ugh.

Wanna trade? I'll even throw in some fresh-cured brisket...

Murph


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Not your usual Jock Strap & Baseball Cap??
> 
> They say we're only getting 3".
> All the big snow is East of I-95.
> ...


got to laugh bear, i was telling the wife yesterday they are only calling for an inch or two here that the storm is staying far enough off shore, her response oh no that means we're getting 2 feet.


----------



## mr_whipple (Jan 29, 2022)

We're getting light snow with a touch of wind here in the Hampton Roads area. For the most part a non-event as the majority of the storm missed us. Just walked the dog, there's maybe 2-3 inches and it's supposed to quit in a few hours. I think the real problem will be the dropping temps later. Supposed to get into the teens and that means ice ice baby! The people around here are some of the most f'd up drivers and this doesn't change their habits at all.


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Snowing here already with 1 1/2"s down ,
> and that has nothing to do with the storm for tomorrow night .
> I love it here in the land of , don't like the weather wait 5 minutes and than see if you like it
> 
> ...


Love Nova Scotia. Two years ago in the summer at Peggy's Cove saw waves crashing on the rocks almost as tall as the lighthouse!  If it gets that windy there with cold and snow I can't imagine what it;s going to look like!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 29, 2022)

Man good luck everyone. That’s a lot of snow all at once!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 29, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Supposed to get into the teens and that means ice ice baby! The people around here are some of the most f'd up drivers and this doesn't change their habits at all.


I’ve been to Hampton Roads too many times in all kinds of weather that is so true, they are some of the worst drivers in the world!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 29, 2022)

tanglefoot said:


> Here in Minnesota, we have a term for that...It's called Saturday.
> We have only 2 seasons...10 months of road construction and 2 months of "tough sleddin"
> STAY SAFE ALL!!!!


Agree! We get some winter weather in Northern Ny as well. i guess you learn to live with it, like places with 100+ temps in summer.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

Snow just kicking up here in the seacoast area of NH. The prediction is 12-13" right now, we will see. I planned ahead for alternating between snowblowing and cooking all day. Got some goodies in the sous vide again this weekend and will post it all later!! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 29, 2022)

This was from the Blizzard of 77


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

over a foot so far here on Long Island,  hard to tell as it is windy and am staring a drifts of 3-4' on my driveway.  Still snowing hard now


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 29, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> This was from the Blizzard of 77
> 
> View attachment 523739


You guys got spared this time but I know all too much how bad you have it near the lake. It starts in October and is done in April


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 29, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> Love Nova Scotia. Two years ago in the summer at Peggy's Cove saw waves crashing on the rocks almost as tall as the lighthouse!  If it gets that windy there with cold and snow I can't imagine what it;s going to look like!



Yes when there is storm serge and high winds , that is an amazing place to be . But we lose a few tourists every year on the rocks there  that want their picture taken down on the black rocks with the waves splashing behind them. We have had lots of signs warning people to stay away from the rocks , especially the black rocks ( meaning high water mark ) 
  It is a great place for really nice ocean views , the rocks and the lighthouse ( all of the coast line is like this and lots of beautiful coastal villages , Peggy's Cove just became the place to see )
So they had to put up fencing and take away from the beauty to try to stop the people drowning...they still jump the fence and still cost us lots of money to try to save their dumb asses.
Can't fix STUPID... Sorry had to rant.

Yes I bet it is very bad right on the coast today. Its now blowing from the east will be freezing rain in a couple hoours than maybe rain by midnight.
I haver to go out and try to move some of the snow around , But blowing very hard

David


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 29, 2022)

I lived in Buffalo NY in January 1966 when we had the worst and famous "Blizzard Of 1966".  We were stranded at a friend's house for 3 days when we got close to 8 feet of snow in a short time.   Our friend's house had snow drifts due to high wind of about 10 feet.  At the house's lower level all the windows and door were blocked by snow.   Now I'm dreaming of Florida...!!!!


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes when there is storm serge and high winds , that is an amazing place to be . But we lose a few tourists every year on the rocks there  that want their picture taken down on the black rocks with the waves splashing behind them. We have had lots of signs warning people to stay away from the rocks , especially the black rocks ( meaning high water mark )
> It is a great place for really nice ocean views , the rocks and the lighthouse ( all of the coast line is like this and lots of beautiful coastal villages , Peggy's Cove just became the place to see )
> So they had to put up fencing and take away from the beauty to try to stop the people drowning...they still jump the fence and still cost us lots of money to try to save their dumb asses.
> Can't fix STUPID... Sorry had to rant.
> ...


Yes, famous quote by Forest Gump:  "Stupid is as stupid does"!    We spent a whole day at Peggy's Cove and had a wonderful time.  Took a lot of pictures with the giant lobster and on the rocks near the lighthouse but never got too close to the wet area.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 29, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> We spent a whole day at Peggy's Cove and had a wonderful time. Took a lot of pictures



Yes it is a very busy place there , bus loads of folks going there everyday day. My wife grew up just up the coast, now we are inland a bit. But only 45 minute drive . We boat and fish in those waters . Love the ocean . But she can be nasty ....Ocean not the wife as she might read this lol

David


----------



## normanaj (Jan 29, 2022)

The snowfall total when this is said and done will certainly be counted in feet.

My totally awesome neighbor has taken upon himself to plow out his neighbors.He's done my driveway THREE times already,my back thanks him!He'll be swimming in Grey Goose when this is over.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 29, 2022)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> You guys got spared this time but I know all too much how bad you have it near the lake. It starts in October and is done in April


We've had it mild so far, thank goodness. Last three years we had snow in May as well.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 29, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> I was talking to some guys today. I well remember the Blizzard of '78. They weren't born until maybe 30 years later. We all laughed.
> 
> I told them to remember this storm. It will be their '78. I also told them to remember me when they tell their buddies about the Blizzard of '22... 30 years from now.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention it, but I well remember the '78 blizzard. I'd been at an HVAC class in LaCross, WI and it hit while on my way home.
Got as far as Gary, IN (living in Terre Haute then) and they had Hwy41 closed. No hotel vacancies. I cut over to Illinois and South on Hwy1 which was somewhat
plowed for some reason and I remember seeing the top 2ft of a semi on the side at one point. Snow was piled 8 to 10 ft on both sides. Like driving through a tunnel.
Finally made it home ok to find that my pregnant (ex)wife had been pulling people out of ditches with our F100 just for fun LOL!
"Climate Change" my a**, there has ALWAYS been weird weather....


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

Pushing 2 feet here on LI.  So what do you do after blowing the snow and it is 14 degrees and a blizzard?











Dig a path to the Hot Tub!





Turn on the music, dress appropriately,  Ok I went in with flip flops and a towel,  wife is smarter than me.





Grab some drinks and enjoy.  My beer was freezing into a slushy on the edge of the hot tub and the temp of the water dropped from 101 to 97 while we were in it.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> Pushing 2 feet here on LI.  So what do you do after blowing the snow and it is 14 degrees and a blizzard?
> View attachment 523772
> 
> View attachment 523773
> ...


What kinda spa you got? I'm spa tech so I'm always curious!!! And who makes that Juice Bomb IPA?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 523716



I should ban you for three days for this........


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

Juice Bomb IPA….who makes that???


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> Pushing 2 feet here on LI.  So what do you do after blowing the snow and it is 14 degrees and a blizzard?
> View attachment 523772
> 
> View attachment 523773
> ...


Way to go!  Live it up while you can (if life gives you lemons.....)


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

Lwhkb said:


> What kinda spa you got? I'm spa tech so I'm always curious!!! And who makes that Juice Bomb IPA?





bigfurmn said:


> Juice Bomb IPA….who makes that???











						BEERS | SLOOP BREWING CO. | Grounded roots. Open waters.
					

From Hazy NE IPAs to stouts to award winning sour ales, Sloop Brewing Co. makes beers that all real beer lovers can love.




					www.sloopbrewing.com
				




I love this beer!


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

Lwhkb said:


> What kinda spa you got? I'm spa tech so I'm always curious!!! And who makes that Juice Bomb IPA?


Kind of an off brand from TN  ( still China)  but has been pretty good for the last few years.









						Dr. Wellness G-13 Tranquility Spa with Bluetooth Waterproof Audio - Aqua Living Factory Outlets
					

*MSRP: $14,999 Save THOUSANDS off MSRP! Contact your local Aqua Living Factory Outlets location for Wholesale Pricing! Please Call for pricing. find the location nearest you




					aqualivingstores.com


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> BEERS | SLOOP BREWING CO. | Grounded roots. Open waters.
> 
> 
> From Hazy NE IPAs to stouts to award winning sour ales, Sloop Brewing Co. makes beers that all real beer lovers can love.
> ...


Crap… gotta go to WI to get some. Looks worth the road trip!


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Crap… gotta go to WI to get some. Looks worth the road trip!


They are everywhere here in NY,  then again some of the beer distributors around here  have bigger IPA isles than my grocery stores have meat!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> They are everywhere here in NY,  then again some of the beer distributors around here  have bigger IPA isles than my grocery stores have meat!


As I tell people, my favorite beer is next one I haven’t had yet. I usually make it out around Atlanta NY about once a year but not recently due to Covid and a now 2 year old (he isn’t road trip tested yet). I love the beer scene out there.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> As I tell people, my favorite beer is next one I haven’t had yet. I usually make it out around Atlanta NY about once a year but not recently due to Covid and a now 2 year old (he isn’t road trip tested yet). I love the beer scene out there.


I think by 2 years old it wasn't safe to leave a beer anywhere when my son was that age.

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> As I tell people, my favorite beer is next one I haven’t had yet. I usually make it out around Atlanta NY about once a year but not recently due to Covid and a now 2 year old (he isn’t road trip tested yet). I love the beer scene out there.


Atlanta NY,  that is a new one to me!  I am from lower NY but went to college in Oswego on lake Ontario.


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> They are everywhere here in NY,  then again some of the beer distributors around here  have bigger IPA isles than my grocery stores have meat!



Man, I'm so tired of IPA. They taste like somebody's front lawn. So boring. There's so much of that stuff at the beer department that it's hard to find anything else.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

Middle of no where upstate, about an hour south of Rochester. Beautiful area lots of breweries.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm about 35 miles northwest of NYC.  I guessing we only got about 5-6 inches here but it's hard to tell due to high winds that were pretty much blowing it all over the place. The front of my house faces due west and the winds gusting from the north pretty much blew nearly everything off my front yard and my back deck.  Very cold with the gusts though, single digits and lower.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 30, 2022)

Well it is mostly over for now. 3rd storm this month. We have had a lot worse but for me . This one really sucked 
Approx. 12" of snow drifting up to 4 feet. So yes real windy. Received light freezing rain not the 4 hours of rain they called for .

I started to clear the snow before the rain that I thought was coming and MY GOD DAMN snow blower broke, the auger shaft lifted out of the housing, I think just slid forward enough to not engage. Only made about 2 passes towards the road and wound not through the snow at all , kept disengaging
So started with my cordless shovel, I'm too old for this throwing heavy snow abouve 6 feet 
To my rescue 3 neighbors, with their snowblower, 4 x4  with plow ,and a truck took away the street plow pile. I owe them big time
Only took 4 hours to clean up. 
Today just high wind warning 













David


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2022)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I'm about 35 miles northwest of NYC.  I guessing we only got about 56 inches here but it's hard to tell due to high winds that were pretty much blowing it all over the place. The front of my house faces due west and the winds gusting from the north pretty much blew nearly everything off my front yard and my back deck.  Very cold with the gusts though, single digits and lower.


you mean 5-6"  not 56 inches correct?  On LI we got about 2 feet while my house in PA only got a couple inches


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2022)

Had about 28" without the drifts 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> you mean 5-6"  not 56 inches correct?  On LI we got about 2 feet while my house in PA only got a couple inches




Yup, the farther East, the worse this storm. We only got about 5" here, The big ones were East of I-95.
My Buddy in Potter County only got about 1".

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2022)

I feel for y'all ..  problem is..  I just can't reach ya...  I too am originally from upstate NY..  Just a few miles from Lake Ontario...  I remember the 77 blizzard very well...  Lake effect snow is bad there.... Everything was shut down...  the only way around was by snowmobile...  we were riding down the highway and rode over the top of a semi ..  drifts were up over the back and the front... Moved to Fl. the day after New Years 1979 ...


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 30, 2022)

No nor eastern here but this is what we have accumulated this season so far 
	

		
			
		

		
	







h
	

		
			
		

		
	











hope you all survived the storm. It sucks getting that much at once


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth
, at least it looks like someone is having fun with the snow!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> you mean 5-6"  not 56 inches correct?  On LI we got about 2 feet while my house in PA only got a couple inches


LOL yes! 5-6 inches!! Good catch!


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 31, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> No nor eastern here but this is what we have accumulated this season so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Smoking, your pics remind me of Buffalo NY.   Where I live now we expect to get somewhere around 4 to 8 inches starting this Wednesday over about 3 or 4 days.  And we think we have it bad.  Next winter wife and I are flying the coop to Florida for 3 months!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 31, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> Wow Smoking, your pics remind me of Buffalo NY.   Where I live now we expect to get somewhere around 4 to 8 inches starting this Wednesday over about 3 or 4 days.  And we think we have it bad.  Next winter wife and I are flying the coop to Florida for 3 months!



Florida is probably a lot better than there but yesterday morning we were at 20 degrees we didn't have any snow. Tampa and Miami weren't as cold as us but both were below normal


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Tampa



Had frost on my windshield last two mornings...  lol


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 31, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I feel for y'all ..  problem is..  I just can't reach ya...  I too am originally from upstate NY..  Just a few miles from Lake Ontario...  I remember the 77 blizzard very well...  Lake effect snow is bad there.... Everything was shut down...  the only way around was by snowmobile...  we were riding down the highway and rode over the top of a semi ..  drifts were up over the back and the front... Moved to Fl. the day after New Years 1979 ...


Where were you located?
I remember the Blizzard of 77 very well


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2022)

Bill...  I lived in a little town called Gaines...  Just North of Albion ...  Which is in between Rochester and Buffalo


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 31, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Bill...  I lived in a little town called Gaines...  Just North of Albion ...  Which is in between Rochester and Buffalo



Know the area well. lived in Batavia for a little over 4 years. Elba, Oakfield, Alabama,  Lyndonville, Holley, Kendall, Kent, Medina, Roosevelt Highway.....


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 31, 2022)

normanaj said:


> This is shaping up to be one of the biggest since 78.
> 
> 2+ ft of snow and 50-60 mph winds.
> 
> Plenty of food and beer.10 gals of gas for the generator. Made sure my little Corolla is full too in case I need to use the inverter.


Hit 70,here in Houston today.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2022)

Cool .... That's the area I grew up in ... Born in Medina (1961)... lived in Gaines (Ridge Rd)... Rode bicycles to Point Breeze to swim in Lake Ontario ..

So my wife's son in law and family are from Lyndonville.. We both grew up in the area and moved to Fl. Never met each other until YEARS after the move...


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 31, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Had frost on my windshield last two mornings...  lol



My sister is in between you and me and they had a freeze last night. We've had lots of frosty mornings up here and some light freezes but not down to 20 it broke a pipe in one of the greenhouses


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 1, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Florida is probably a lot better than there but yesterday morning we were at 20 degrees we didn't have any snow. Tampa and Miami weren't as cold as us but both were below normal



Weather has been unpredictable for millions of years, mothing new I guess.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 1, 2022)

Lawyer Bob said:


> Hit 70,here in Houston today.


I would settle for 60!!!


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 1, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Know the area well. lived in Batavia for a little over 4 years. Elba, Oakfield, Alabama,  Lyndonville, Holley, Kendall, Kent, Medina, Roosevelt Highway.....


I used to drive in the snow from Bufalo halfway to Rochester and checked into a cheap motel to watch Buffalo Bills home games when they were blacked out at home.   That was during the Bills' old glory days of QB Jack kemp and receiver Elbert Dubinion.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 1, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> Weather has been unpredictable for millions of years, nothing new I guess.



That's a fact.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 2, 2022)

They're predicting 12"starting tomorrow. Oh joy.


----------



## clifish (Feb 2, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They're predicting 12"starting tomorrow. Oh joy.


what did you get last Friday/Sat?  we got over 24" here on Long Island,  this next one seems to miss us and going to you and my son in NH.   We were supposed to go see him and ski Mount Snow on Sat and snowmobile on Sunday.  We are going to have to change plans a drive up sat in the AM and forgo the skiing but I still want to snowmobile.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> what did you get last Friday/Sat?  we got over 24" here on Long Island,  this next one seems to miss us and going to you and my son in NH.   We were supposed to go see him and ski Mount Snow on Sat and snowmobile on Sunday.  We are going to have to change plans a drive up sat in the AM and forgo the skiing but I still want to snowmobile.



We got a dusting. Less than an inch from that storm.


----------

